# PC12-NSD or PB12-NSD



## lightning69 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have read many great things about SVS subs and finally decide between PC12-NSD or PB12-NSD.

There is not many reviews available for the PC12-NSD and not much thread here about this sub too. However the PB12-NSD seems to be more popular among the user here.

Is there any significance difference between the 2 sub in terms of sound quality and output besides the form factor? Most would say they are identical in performance BUT somehow recommend the PB12-NSD if the larger foot print is not a concern. So is the PB12-NSD better?

Please advise.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

We recently made a few tweaks to each subwoofer and the amps, and the latest (current production) versions of the PB12-NSD and PC12-NSD have virtually identical FR and max clean output performance. So pick whichever form factor you personally prefer and which best fits into your decor.


----------



## lightning69 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info. One more thing is that would the down firing or the forward firing design requires different placement of the sub to achieve the best results?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

lightning69 said:


> Thanks for the info. One more thing is that would the down firing or the forward firing design requires different placement of the sub to achieve the best results?


Generally, no. Both subwoofers will acoustically load the room in a similar fashion from any given room location. The wavelengths in the pass band of the subwoofer are sufficiently long (80 Hz is ~13-14 feet), such that small changes in woofer orientation will typically have a negligible effect from any given room location. The room itself will have the overwhelming influence on the FR at the listening position, so you're encouraged to experiment with different subwoofer locations throughout the room to see what works best.


----------



## lightning69 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the fast reply. I will go for the PC12-NSD then. My 2 previous subs are all box sub so its time for a change. After all the SVS cylinder sub is very attractive and tends to attract more attention! Will wait for Erik to get back to me on the shipping cost.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

lightning69 said:


> Thanks for the fast reply. I will go for the PC12-NSD then. My 2 previous subs are all box sub so its time for a change. After all the SVS cylinder sub is very attractive and tends to attract more attention! Will wait for Erik to get back to me on the shipping cost.


The cylinders are very popular with our customers - they are lighter, easier to move, occupy less floor space - and yes they do look cool. :yes:

What is your zip code - I can get you a shipping estimate.


----------



## lightning69 (Jun 10, 2009)

Great!

My address is:

98000 Miri, Sarawak
Malaysia

Thanks


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

lightning69 said:


> Great!
> 
> My address is:
> 
> ...


In that case you will have to wait for Erik's quote - I mistakenly assumed you lived in the USA. He handles all international quotes. Thanks!


----------



## lightning69 (Jun 10, 2009)

No problem Ed. Will wait for Erik.


----------



## lightning69 (Jun 10, 2009)

The SVS website states that the PC12-NDS now use the 12.3 driver but the picture shown is not the 12.3 driver. Is it that SVS only uses the aluminum cone while the rest of the magnet and coil is still unchange.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

lightning69 said:


> The SVS website states that the PC12-NDS now use the 12.3 driver but the picture shown is not the 12.3 driver. Is it that SVS only uses the aluminum cone while the rest of the magnet and coil is still unchange.


The PC12-NSD and PB12-NSD use the NSD woofer, which was recently updated with the powder-coated, laser-etched logo aluminum cone from the 12.3 Plus woofer.


----------



## Tman72 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello, I just purchased the PC12-NSD and when they are in stock it will ship !! I also chose this over the box design due to space , it will be placed behind the wedge of a sectional in a corner. I hope this is a good location and it delivers optimum sound in this location. I am thinking of getting an EQ or maybe the new SVS EQ or a Velodyne SMS-1 ...if I really need it . How large is your room ?


----------



## lightning69 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have send 3 emails to Erik but so far haven't heard from him. I can't wait to get my hands on the PC12-NSD after reading so many good comments on it. I hope the current discounted price will still be available by the time I place my order.:waiting:


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

lightning69 said:


> I have send 3 emails to Erik but so far haven't heard from him. I can't wait to get my hands on the PC12-NSD after reading so many good comments on it. I hope the current discounted price will still be available by the time I place my order.:waiting:


 Hi,

I just sent you an e-mail. Very sorry about the delay! No worries about the price.  We did re-submit the shipping quote for a PC12-NSD after you switched from a PB12-NSD but we're waiting to hear back from the shipper. Should be Monday at the latest.


----------



## lightning69 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you. Just email me when you got the shipping cost. I would like the get the SPL meter to go with it.

After reading so much about the SVS woofers, my expectation is up in the stratosphere. And now I am afraid I'm might get disappointed when I actually get my hands on it as its almost impossible to exceed such a high expectation! :bigsmile:


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

lightning69 said:


> After reading so much about the SVS woofers, my expectation is up in the stratosphere. And now I am afraid I'm might get disappointed when I actually get my hands on it as its almost impossible to exceed such a high expectation! :bigsmile:


 No problem! We specialize in exceeding high expectations. :T


----------



## Robert_E (Jun 12, 2009)

lightning69 said:


> After reading so much about the SVS woofers, my expectation is up in the stratosphere. And now I am afraid I'm might get disappointed when I actually get my hands on it as its almost impossible to exceed such a high expectation! :bigsmile:


I had to wait for almost 6 weeks (delivery to South Africa) for my PC12-NSD to arrive and the doubts were spinning through my head as I read post after post on the various forums of people buying and recommending plusses and ultras... Well let me tell you the nsd DID and still does exceed my expectations :jump: 

Last night I watched Iron Man and I giggled like a schoolgirl when he went supersonic during flight, this thing is awesome! (ps I've never had a sub that could go infrasonic so that's influencing my perceptions  )


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jack Gilvey said:


> No problem! We specialize in exceeding high expectations. :T


Thats for sure, Lightning69 you wont be disappointed. The subs SVS makes are exceptional in every way you can imagine.
Now comes the waiting to get it, probably the hardest part.


----------



## lightning69 (Jun 10, 2009)

Stop poisoning me guys!:bigsmile:


----------



## lightning69 (Jun 10, 2009)

Earlier today I got an email from Erik about some problem with shipping as I live in a far far away land. But what is so unbelievable about SVS's customer service is that they are so committed to solving the problems. I then receive a email from Ron assuring me that SVS will find alternative shipping just for my order.

This is unbelievable customer service.:T:T Everything about the great customer service i heard of SVS is indeed true. 

Now all i want is to get my bass "SVS Certified"


----------

